# Gibraltar highest vaxxed country on planet cancels Xmas due covid case increases



## WhatInThe (Nov 16, 2021)

Gibraltar the highest vaxxed country/popuation on the planet  cancels xmas due to an increase in covid cases.

https://newsnetdaily.com/gibraltar-...pite-99-vaccinated-population-rt-en-francais/


----------



## win231 (Nov 16, 2021)

Impossible, I tell ya!  That vaccine works!
Or.......so say some people here.


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 16, 2021)

They can cancel Christmas programs, activities but can't actually cancel Christmas. If people want to put up a tree and decorations and swap gifts they can.


----------



## Remy (Nov 16, 2021)

I keep wearing that damn mask.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2021)

They have 5 hospitalizations and 1 person in intensive care. Sounds like a very cautious country!

(Remember, the vaccine doesn't guarantee total immunity against Covid. It does give nearly total immunity against dying of it.)


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 16, 2021)

Gibraltar has had a total of 4 Covid deaths in the last 6 months.  https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/gibraltar/#graph-deaths-daily


----------



## John cycling (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## chic (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Liberty (Nov 17, 2021)

Sounds like they might need to start "boostering".


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2021)

Sunny said:


> They have 5 hospitalizations and 1 person in intensive care. Sounds like a very cautious country!
> 
> (Remember, the vaccine doesn't guarantee total immunity against Covid. It does give nearly total immunity against dying of it.)


Gibraltar is a tiny British municipality at the headland of Spain.. it only has a population of around 33,000 people.. it's more like a small English town


----------



## Shero (Nov 23, 2021)

Gibraltar is acting swiftly and efficiently. BJ of UK, should take urgent note of what they are doing!


----------

